# Crap



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I typed an entire blog about crap. Then I went to photobucket and downloaded a slideshow of crap to go with my crap for you all to smell. Then internet explorer stopped working and my crap was removed. I thought it saved it in drafts because I accidently clicked out of LJs when going to photobucket. When I clicked back in it was there. Anyone know where I can find my crap in some mysterious drafts section? I spent a lot of time on it for nothing it seems. Thanks.
Here's the crappy images that was supposed to go with my crap.

Crap.

<div>http://w335.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw335.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fm455%2Fkolwdwrkr%2F24e53866.pbw</div>


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

Check you septic tank…... My computer doesn't have a septic system but my brain does and every once in a while I drain it out into my computer. I think I'm doing it right now. Not sure, it's too late to tell. 
But good luck. Wish I could help but I know next to nothing about computers.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

where in th heck have you been….then when you do show up you leave this crap laying around…didnt your mother teach you not to play in the crap….....and now you want people to play in your crap…...holy crap batman…...


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings:.... Couldn't you find some better crap for your slide show than this crap we are gonna have to watch? I hate looking at this crap. I wanted to see some crap I hadn't seen before…... lol….
AAHHH what a bunch of crap….. There's crap, and then there's real crap, and now this crap… oh crap…...


----------



## jim1959 (Feb 14, 2010)

Holy crap, do you have a back up software program on your computer l click on start then all programs then l click on pc security aand backup and can access anything l type online because backs everything every 10-15 min.
I run in my workshop a compaq tower computer with windows xp not sure on the laptop my son gaave me it is vista but am sure auto saving is there somewhere wish you sucess bud.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

What a bunch of crap….My computer doesn't show the pics… CRAP, I had to click the link to see those crappy pics on a different site… Why can't I just see them on LJ. Then I had to come back to post this crap…

Crap!


----------



## don65 (May 6, 2010)

I think I need to take a crap….......


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Crap can be artistic…
Why, I was looking at some dog crap in the yard and noticed….
1. Had some nice figuring
2. It had great contrasting color tones
3. There was some chunky green inlay ( a milk bottle top ?)
4. Also a bit of stringing (possibly from a stuffed animal)
My dog is a genius and inspiration !! LOL
There is beauty in crap, you just have to look closer sometimes…
Keep up the crappy work ; )

Lisa


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

lisa ,

to really appreciate it ,

sometimes you have to step in it !


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

I dont play in crap; it stinks


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Plumbers have a saying…
Your crap is my bread and butter.


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

Dipping your fingers in crap keeps you from chewing your fingernails!!!!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've had enough of your crap, Keith.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

whatever you do - just don't flush internet explorer cache…


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

I think the guy in the photo walking the dog can probably help you find some fresh crap to replace your lost crap.

Bothus


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Aside from the obvious Title "CRAP" and all the "CRAP" that's Posted here, am I the only one that's trying to figure out what this Post is about? Yes! I realize that this is the 'Coffe Lounge" and supposedly "Anything Goes".

OH! I get it! It's suppose to be FUNNY!! Yes? No? Sorry. You can't even stretch it that far.

It's just as the Title implies ….A Load Of Crap!! Including the Pictures, if they have anything to do with anything.

Yea! Yea! I know! If I don't want to read it etc.etc.etc. OR There are Little Headings in the Little Boxes at the Top etc.etc.etc. BLAH BLAH BLAH.

It's a TOTALLY Useless …..Whatever.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Rick, glad you enjoyed my crap. Thanks for smellin….


----------



## Bradford (Dec 8, 2007)

-noun
1.
Vulgar .
a.
excrement.
b.
an act of defecation.
2.
Slang: Sometimes Vulgar .
a.
nonsense; drivel.
b.
falsehood, exaggeration, propaganda, or the like.
3.
refuse; rubbish; junk; litter: Will you clean up that crap!
-verb (used without object)
4.
Vulgar . to defecate.
-verb (used with object)
5.
Slang: Sometimes Vulgar . to talk nonsense to; attempt to deceive.
-Verb phrases
6.
crap around, Slang: Sometimes Vulgar .
a.
to behave in a foolish or silly manner.
b.
to avoid work.
7.
crap on, Slang: Sometimes Vulgar .
a.
to treat badly, esp. by humiliating, insulting, or slighting.
b.
to cause misery, misfortune, or discomfort.
8.
crap up, Slang: Sometimes Vulgar . to botch, ruin, or cheapen; make a mess of.
Origin: 
1375-1425; late ME crap chaff < MD (not recorded until 16th century) krappe anything cut off or separated


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

does anyone know where the flush handle is…or a plunger…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

what about a fork lift and dump truck…...take this to a mortuary and have it cremated..then put it in a urn..and bury it very deep….so that the next civilization wont stumble upon it …....


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I suggest this book:
Flushed With Pride: The Story of Thomas Crapper


----------

